# Shindaiwa T 25 brush cutter



## redunshee (Apr 25, 2017)

Have an old Shindaiwa brush cutter that will idle but won't rev up fully. Does anyone know the metering lever height? Very little info available so I'm looking for any suggestions. The nfortunately gaskets and diaphragms are NLA.


----------



## DND 9000 (Apr 25, 2017)

The carb on your trimmer should be a Teikei TK DP10W. Metering lever height is 0.055" (1.4 mm) according to this site:
http://ppeten.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1198 (2nd post on that site)

Attached is also the IPL and the service manual. A carb rebuild kit should be availible from Shindaiwa part no: 99909-125


----------



## redunshee (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

